# kebc warning?



## drfong (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello all, new here. I have a 2003 360 Prairie. ATV has new belt and service just done. I reset the lights based on Kawasaki procedure. It seems to run fine, the engine brake seems to work and it switches to and from 4WD fine. The only is I have noticed is when the 4WD light starts flashing (the intervale is signaling brake actuator system) it sometimes wants to jerk and move forward at idle and somtimes dies. Here is what I do know:
1.The resitance checks on the actuator check out. 
2. I took the actuator apart as described by the video on this site and it looked like new inside. No loose magnets. It was very clean inside and no damaged teeth on any gears. 
3. the shaft seems to be in the correct position based on what I've seen in the manual. 
4. if I turn the key off, the light goes away and works normally for a while.
5. when in 4 wheel drive, it doesn't set of the flashing light, but if it goes off in 2WD it stays flashing when you put it in 4WD. 
6. It cycles like normal when you turn the key on/off
Any ideas on where to start looking would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hey drfong very thorough post!
did you check the shaft that protrudes out of the kebc housing and into the cvt fork level?
that shaft gets gummed up and it needs to be polished smooth again to work right.
i hope that is the problem.


----------



## drfong (Feb 8, 2010)

If your talking about the shaft about 15mm that has the big gear and mounts to the reostate, yes I removed it and cleaned it well where it goes through the actuator housing. It was not very dirty, but I cleaned it well and polished it up with some fine scotch brite pad and applied a small amount of grease for lubrication. It turns smoothly. I really don't think it's the actuator only because it checked out so well. It seems to cycle properly. There must be something seting it off, but it also causes the atv to want to move and jerk at idle? Not sure what would cause that. It's almost like something is causing the clutch to engage at idle only when the light is flashing.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes that's definitely the kebc. when it's messing up it can cause the belt to stay engaged and cause the bike to creep and be a pain to shift.
have you looked at the fork assembly to be sure it's properly lubed and can move freely? if the kebc has trouble moving that fork, it'll throw a code and you'll see flashing.


----------



## drfong (Feb 8, 2010)

found a manual and tried to check everything it listed, IE speed sensor 4WD switch, etc. But things are not checking the way it describes. Also the pin location and wire colors seem backwards from what is in the manual. I have determined that if you unplug the speed sensor the KEBC does not do anything and there is no flashing lights, but it won't go into 4WD either. It seems odd that it doesn't rigger a fault from being unplugged which makes me think it could be bad. On the other hand, it doesn't switch to 4WD without it so it makes me think the switch is working. 

When doing the voltage check I get no voltage at the main connector durring either the speed sensor check or the 4WD switch check, but I know the 4WD switch works because it always goes into and out of 4WD when everything is pluged up.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

drfong said:


> found a manual and tried to check everything it listed, IE speed sensor 4WD switch, etc. But things are not checking the way it describes. Also the pin location and wire colors seem backwards from what is in the manual. I have determined that if you unplug the speed sensor the KEBC does not do anything and there is no flashing lights, but it won't go into 4WD either. It seems odd that it doesn't rigger a fault from being unplugged which makes me think it could be bad. On the other hand, it doesn't switch to 4WD without it so it makes me think the switch is working.
> 
> When doing the voltage check I get no voltage at the main connector durring either the speed sensor check or the 4WD switch check, but I know the 4WD switch works because it always goes into and out of 4WD when everything is pluged up.


I've got the same issue but I think it is operator error. Gonna re-check it today. The manual tells you to use needle adapters to check for voltage. I didnt have them last night when i checked it. I disconnected the harness and did the voltage checks right on the plug. Thinking the plug has to be connected and you need to pierce the wire to read the voltage. Ill check it out when I get home today and let you know of my findings.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

You need to leave the controller plugged in and use the color codes listed in the manual. Pierce the wire and stick the lead from the meter into it. Just did it with a set of piercing leads for my fluke and everything checked out.


----------



## drfong (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, I checked everything with it pluged up and everything seemed to check out. One thing I'm not sure of is which way the voltage should read on the speed sensor. When you first check, no voltage but when you spin the wheels it has voltage. When you quit spining it goes to 5 volts and stays there unless you turn off the key or spin the wheels again. When you spin the wheels it drops as you spin them and then returns to 5 volts when you quit spinning the wheels. Seems backwards from how I interpreted the manual. 
I ended up removing the brake actuator but left it plugged in. The ATV ran fine and no warning light. The interesting thing is that as I rode the ATV the motor would turn the actuator motor about 40 degrees counter clockwise. When I stoped it would return to the resting position. (which was clocked correctly as per the manual). 
I ended up just pulling the fork out and re-installing the actuator. The thing runs fine and no warning light. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------

